# Cheapest video game bosses?



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I really hate this guy


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Not exactly a "cheap" boss, but more a WTF moment.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

always starting over said:


> Not exactly a "cheap" boss, but more a WTF moment.


I actually never played that game, _(And if I did I doubt I could get to the final boss, games were so much harder back then)_

you have to punch him with his own fist? lol


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I actually never played that game, _(And if I did I doubt I could get to the final boss, games were so much harder back then)_
> 
> you have to punch him with his own fist? lol


Lol yes. And trust me Wario Land 3 was a classsssic. Must've beat the damn thing like 6 times. It's true to Wario as being the anti-Mario game. In terms of gameplay.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Read the title and thought of that guy before opening the thread.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

scooby said:


> Read the title and thought of that guy before opening the thread.


Anytime I've ever beaten that guy I managed to do it with only an Inch of life left in my health bar _(and after my 20th try)_


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Master Hand/Crazy Hand anyone?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

always starting over said:


> Master Hand/Crazy Hand anyone?


Smash Brothers right?

This guy is a pain also


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

always starting over said:


> Not exactly a "cheap" boss, but more a WTF moment.


Oh I remember that crap. It's been forever since I played, but man that was one creepy boss. In fact, he sort of looks like Captain Spaulding from The Devil's Rejects. That is not an image I want to be reminded of.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

This ******* right here. He was basically responsible for ending my Nocturne playthrough prematurely. I mean he's not _that_ hard to beat considering the game's battle mechanics, but the fact that he begins the battle by raising his agility to max and the fact that he gets several turns in a row just isn't right. So I'd say he's definitely cheap and it forces you to learn the battle mechanics and start using demon fusion. I can't even imagine what's waiting later in the game, and considering how cheap some of the bosses in my SMT IV playthrough are, I can only guess that it gets hellish later on.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Velius from Final Fantasy Tactics(psone)

He's a cheap ******* if you're not prepared. In my first playthrough i rushed too fast and got stuck unable to beat this guy. I was forced to start a new game










Good old Shao khan










Zankuro Minazuki from Samurai Shodown IV.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

As a kid I could beat this easily, yet now it's a tad too difficult for me... Practice makes perfect yet I'd rather not grind for 99 balloon lives just so I could recapture old gaming memories by beating a game I already completed as a child. I'm nostalgic, yet not THAT much, even I have my limits. :sus


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Kiba said:


>


**** I LOVE Tekken. I didn't know there a sequel to Tekken Tag!


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Shao Kahn in the newest Mortal Kombat, and Shao Kahn in Mortal Kombat Shaolin Monks


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Kiba said:


>


he's not even a boss in Tekken Tag 2 tho


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> This ******* right here. He was basically responsible for ending my Nocturne playthrough prematurely. I mean he's not _that_ hard to beat considering the game's battle mechanics, but the fact that he begins the battle by raising his agility to max and the fact that he gets several turns in a row just isn't right. So I'd say he's definitely cheap and it forces you to learn the battle mechanics and start using demon fusion. I can't even imagine what's waiting later in the game, and considering how cheap some of the bosses in my SMT IV playthrough are, I can only guess that it gets hellish later on.


****ing this. I stopped playing Nocturne after reaching this guy too and I never came back to it. You know, it wouldn't be a problem if the game actually told you what the ****ing skills do before you get the demon. Instead you have to look it up online or just guess. Stupid as hell game design.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

The last boss in MK annoys me like mad, no grabbing and double health :rain


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> he's not even a boss in Tekken Tag 2 tho


.....Thanks for pointing that out. But he *is* in Tekken 5. That was just the first pic i came across when i searched images for Heihachi.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Kiba said:


> .....Thanks for pointing that out. But he *is* in Tekken 5. That was just the first pic i came across when i searched images for Heihachi.


thanks for clearing that up.

I never played that game.

I only own Tekken 1,2,3, Tekken Tag, Tekken 6 and Tekken Tag 2


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn you Yiazmat...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Glass Child said:


> Damn you Yiazmat...


I was going to post him. Hate this boss with a passion.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate this monster!!! I still can't beat him without death. I can't stand his little lackeys that just attack you like every 2 seconds.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mike Tyson, Akuma, Shao Kahn was a cheap mutha****a as already noted


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Bosses that can one shot you after fighting them for a long time. I'm looking at you Skeletron Prime.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> Damn you Yiazmat...


This :yes

Dagra Dai is annoying too.


----------

